# Hohe Ram-Auslastung selbst im Leerlauf



## UltraHD (12. März 2018)

Guten Tag,

mir fiel seit einigen Tagen auf, dass die RAM- Auslastung merkwürdig hoch ist, obwohl kaum Anwendungen laufen. Hierbei ist es mir anfangs wärend des Spielens aufgefallen.. Es hat hin und wieder mal geruckelt oder das Spiel meldete plötzlich keine Rückmeldung mehr.. Da wurde ich so langsam stutzig.. Inzwischen zeigt mir mein Taskmanager selbst nach dem frischen Hochfahren des Rechners eine Auslastung von 11GB RAM an.. Das kann doch nicht stimmen, oder? Früher war dies nämlich nicht so. 

Habe bereits alle Treiber aktualisiert. Bilder der Auslastung im TaskManager + Daten zum Rechner befinden sich als Bild im Anhang.
Ich danke im Vorauß für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. März 2018)

Klicke mal auf Benutzer dann siehst du ja was aktuell läuft,oder den Ressourcenmonitor mal öffnen
Updates am Downloaden oder sontiges?
Autostart?


----------



## UltraHD (12. März 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Klicke mal auf Benutzer dann siehst du ja was aktuell läuft,oder den Ressourcenmonitor mal öffnen
> Updates am Downloaden oder sontiges?
> Autostart?



Genau das ist es ja.. Der Benutzer Verbraucht insgesamt gerade mal 1,2 GB, woher kommt daher die Auslastung? Ich meine es läuft ja momentan wirklich nichts an aktiven Programmen, bis auf Firefox. 77% Auslastung? Bei 16GB RAM?
Autostart sind nur meine üblichen Programme/Dienste vorhanden, daran kann es nicht liegen. Habe dort nämlich nichts verändert. Downloads sind keine aktiv, maximal im Hintergrund von Windows selbst (?)


----------



## XT1024 (12. März 2018)

Bei der Überschrift konnte es ja nur zum 753. Mal ein MB mit Rivet Networks Killer  E2400 Kram sein. 

Trotz der Aussage


UltraHD schrieb:


> Habe bereits alle Treiber aktualisiert.


würde ich mir genau das noch einmal ansehen. Nicht dass 2018 noch immer alle Treiber nicht beim *Hersteller* sondern in dem Fall bei MSi und als antike Version besorgt werden.


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2018)

Beend mal das Logitech Zeug.
Unter "lcore.exe memory leak" findet man schon ein paar Ergebnisse bei Google.


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. März 2018)

Killer Lan evt.?
100% RAM Auslastung im Idle unter windows 10

Edit:Zu spät

Genau Msi Board mit: 1 x Killer™ E2400 Gigabit LAN controller
Aber jetzt nur ins blaue vermutet


----------



## UltraHD (12. März 2018)

Interessant.. Ja, ich besitze das Msi Mainboard mit dem scheinbar problemhaften "Killer Network service". Ich lade mir gerade eine Version direkt von Msi, habe sonst meine Treiberaktualisierungen über DriverGenius koordiniert, klappte sonst eigentlich super.. Ich melde mich nach der Installation/ dem Neustart nochmal. Danke bis hierhin!


----------



## Schwarzseher (12. März 2018)

DriverGenius?
Ist aber jetzt kein Programm was jetzt ständig im Hintergrund läuft und nach Treibern sucht oder?


----------



## HisN (12. März 2018)

Es gibt keine "NEUE" Version von MSI.
Weil MSI gar nicht der Hersteller davon ist. Und genau deshalb stolpern da 10.000 User drüber und benutzen trotzdem die Forums-Suche nicht.

Lade Dir die Treiber beim Hersteller, und installiere nicht die Software sondern nur den Treiber.

Other Downloads

Das solltest Du Dir übrigens auch für alle anderen Treiber angewöhnen.

MSI-Nvidia-Grafikkarten? Treiber von Nvidia und nicht von MSI.
Mainboard mit Intel-Chipsatz, Treiber von Intel, nicht von MSI.
Onboard Realtec-Sound? Treiber von Realtec und nicht von MSI.

Ist halt mit Aufwand verbunden ...


----------



## UltraHD (12. März 2018)

Soo, nach der Installation war das Problem tatsächlich behoben, die RAM Auslastung sieht nun wieder wie gewohnt aus  ich danke euch für eure Hilfe! Merke: Nicht unbedingt auf die Software für Treiber verlassen.. 
Hatte mit der Suche zwar schon Threads gefunden, scheinbar die falschen mit ominösen Fehlerquellen/ Lösungen ua. etwas wie Speicherleck? Hm, naja.. Immerhin hat es nun gefruchtet.

Übrigens @Schwarzseher das Programm kann man im Hintergrund laufen lassen, ich allerdings öffne dieses nur bei Bedarf (jede Woche/ jede 2.) und lasse es durchlaufen.


----------



## HisN (12. März 2018)

Es ist ja ein Speicherleck gewesen. Das ist nicht ominös, sondern die richtige Diagnose^^


----------

